# I got GSA !!



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry, I meant GSA in the thread header 

Exactly one week ago, I added DIY Co2 and 2 x 20 w , K CFL ( 60w equivalent each ) to m y tank. Almost within 2 days I saw a few spots growing on the glass. I had been using pre-made PMDD from Aquarium Fertilzer for the last 3 weeks or so.

Here are my questions :

1. Is this too much light for a 10 gallon aquarium? Should I use 40w equivalent bulbs instead ? I can reduce photo-period to 6 hours till the algae is gone, don't want it to be a permanent solution though. 

2. In AlgaeFinder I read using Fleet Enema cures GSA. Is there a dosage ? I couldn't find any information on that anywhere.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

- Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I fixed the title for you. 

#2 - is adding more phosphorous. If your dosing just add more.

I have two 16 watt over my tank. They do fine. 20w might be pushing it. You might want down your light a little. I can grow high light plants with the 16watt.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you ma'am for fixing the tittle and thank you for your suggestions

I just bought Fleet Enema, will start dosing and see where it goes. Will also get some lower wattage bulbs.

My mistake, these are 15 watt CFLs ( 60 watt equiv. ). This is what I have :

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=296889-371-60055&lpage=none


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I feel for you. This is the one algae I battle with. What is your current lighting period. I cut out one hour and increased phosphorus for 2 weeks and it is almost gone!


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

I do about 10 hrs of light. What do you use for phosphorus ? Have you tried Fleet for treating GSA ?


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I used the Fleet until my dry fertilizers came in. I used the Fertilator to help me get the dosage right since there is an option for the Fleet on it: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php.

With that amount of light, I would also consider cutting it back an hour or two. You could try 9 hours and see if it helps.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for the fertilator link.

Reduced light back to 8. I will start dosing Fleet based on fertilator's suggestion and see how it goes in a week.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Keep us informed!


----------

